# Minimum slope over deck?



## sethco (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey I am going to put a metal roof over my deck in my back yard today and I wasnt sure on how low I can get by with. I will be attaching it to the house and the roof is 12'X20' with the 12' being the direction the water will be flowing. I was wanting to drop the end about 2-4 inches over the 12 feet, but I dont want to have any major problems in the future is this to low? The problem is the facia where im attaching it to will make the bottom of the boards about 7' off the deck & my buddy helping is 6'6" ( im looking at sloping from 7' to 6'8" over the 12' span) I dont want him to hit his head at the end if possible. Any help would be great. also there is no building codes here and no inspectors so I dont have to make anyone happy but myself.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

This may help

http://www.professionalroofing.net/article.aspx?A_ID=242


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

If you have a roof deck, you can go dead level with a flatlocked and soldered copper roof.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

AaronB. said:


> If you have a roof deck, you can go dead level with a flatlocked and soldered copper roof.


Yes, the answer depends on the type of metal roof you intend to install. 
Standing seam can go as low as 3/12 easily however I wouldn't put a metal shingle on a 3/12.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

I have built pole buildings with the mechanically rolled seams at a 1/2" per 12" pitch:thumbsup:


----------



## sethco (Mar 16, 2007)

I got it done I will post pics as soon as I get some. I was using 14' sheets of tin 38" wide. The water from my water hose shed off pretty good I guess I will see next big rain how it holds up. Thanks for all your help, yall are great.


----------



## Evo Roofer (Mar 24, 2007)

*home owner*

If you own the house it doesn't matter. I'd go with screw down system and put butyl tape on the laps. Use common sense. Beee the water....sorry, got a little carried away.


----------

